# Green Bean Disaster



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2013)

I made the Neelys' green bean recipe yesterday:  http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/patrick-and-gina-neely/green-beans-and-bacon-recipe/index.html

Unfortunately, I put in way too many red pepper flakes, and DH refuses to eat them.  Is there a way to salvage them?  I was thinking of adding mushroom soup and making them into green bean casserole.  Any other ideas?  They're very good, but way too hot!


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 13, 2013)

Try this....Tater Tot Green Bean Casserole Recipe - Food.com - 157034

I think the potatoes would cut the heat quite a bit.

.40


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2013)

Great idea, thanks .40!  And I have Tater Tots.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 13, 2013)

I think extending them is the only way to cut the heat, either the aforementioned or some other dish where they are an ingredient and not the star.  Maybe in a Thai inspired stir fry? Any chance you can put them in a colander and give them a quick rinse to lose some/all of the pepper flakes? Then just reheat by tossing in a skillet with some butter.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> I think extending them is the only way to cut the heat, either the aforementioned or some other dish where they are an ingredient and not the star.  Maybe in a Thai inspired stir fry? Any chance you can put them in a colander and give them a quick rinse to lose some/all of the pepper flakes? Then just reheat by tossing in a skillet with some butter.



You're right, Bunny, now they become an ingredient.  Unfortunately, rinsing would probably remove the bacon, onion, and butter pecan flavor.  These would have been so good, if they weren't so hot!


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> You're right, Bunny, now they become an ingredient. Unfortunately, rinsing would probably remove the bacon, onion, and butter pecan flavor. These would have been so good, if they weren't so hot!


 
You can always return those flavors to whatever casserole dish you choose to incorporate them in. In the meantime you are saving the green beans and not wasting them. Do let us know how it all turned out.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, you would lose all of the other flavors . Was it an issue with the recipe, is the called for amount of red pepper flakes too much? (it does seem like a lot) or does DH not care for hot/spicy food?  (Mine doesn't)


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2013)

I think it was because I eyeballed it, and got a bit heavy-handed, oops.  We both usually like spicy, but DH just didn't feel the pepper flakes worked.  It made a lot, and these were my special homegrown beans, so I couldn't just throw them out!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 13, 2013)

I would serve them with something _really_ hot, then they won't seem so bad


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2013)

Alrighty then!  Habanero tacos it is!


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Alrighty then! Habanero tacos it is!


 
 Start without me. I won't be there for lunch.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2013)

Addie said:


> Start without me. I won't be there for lunch.



I'll save you some leftovers 

I'm gonna do the Tater Tot casserole.  Gotta love the 'tots.


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I'll save you some leftovers
> 
> I'm gonna do the Tater Tot casserole. Gotta love the 'tots.


 
Who doesn't love the Tots? Jennyma has the deepest love affair for them.

Tater Tots Cookbook - Food.com - 55428


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 13, 2013)

Addie said:


> Who doesn't love the Tots? Jennyma has the deepest love affair for them.
> 
> Tater Tots Cookbook - Food.com - 55428



Great link, thanks Addie!


----------



## jabbur (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking at the tot recipe, I'd think all the other ingredients would definitely cut the heat.  I wish I had some tots so I could make this casserole!  But alas, I don't and I am cooking for myself tonight anyway and that would make waaay too much for just me!


----------

